# 3 embies left do I do FET HELP



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi

I need some help, I need to advise clinic if i want to keep my embroys and pay more storage cost or let them die.
I have 3 embroys left and I have never been pregnant after 3 trys at IVF, I make lovely embroys and womb lining great but they dont stick and clinic not intrested in finding out as im do egg share (Doc says just luck of the draw ) . I know 1 lady had baby from my donation and 1 didnt, the other lady i dont know yet.
I have been looking at other clinic and not sharing this time so i keep everthing to myself and hopefully get what i want. And they will look into finding out what reason why they dont stick, Just to let you know I get to blastacycst stage every time.
I feel like the clinic is only after my eggs as it where they make money and DH thinks im being used.

hELP, I need to ring today to let them know


----------



## Triniblue (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi hun,

Haven't got much advice except on a personal level I couldn't let my embies die    You can always transfer to another clinic (never done it myself but am sure there are ladies on here who have) and have treatment with them? Have you considered further tests as to why your embies aren't implanting? Immunes might be worth investigating before you try again   
Kate


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Agree with Triniblue hun - if you want to use a different clinic you can get your frosties transferred, although this will cost money.


I had 4 unsuccessful attempts, and then 5th was BFP but MC at 7wk 3days, and final attempt was FET with Blasts and resulted in my twins - so you just never know hun.


Hope you're ok and managed to make a decision


Take care
Tracy
x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello

I know this reply is a day late but I agree with the other girls - keep your embies in storage if you can.  I agree too that it would be worth having some tests to see if you can find any problems re implantation (eg immune issues) - there is a good list by Daisyg on the Starting Out board (Investigations and Immunology) and agate has also posted lots of useful info.  Your clinic should be able to do some of the tests and your GP should also be able to help with some of them.  My other thought that is if you are not happy with your clinic you should seriously consider going to a different one. You need to feel that they are doing all they can for you.  PS: I have a little boy from a three-embryo FET so I know from personal experience that they can work.    

Ellie


----------



## hopepaige (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey there Frazemic. I no u have prob made your decision now just wanted to say that trying again is never a bad option.. I have 4 frozen embies and am gonna do FET in April. U neva no like. Miss TC said she now has her precious twins.  Let us no how it went and what u have decided. Just think a lady is out there pg thanks to your beautiful donation and so miricles do happens  best of luck love


----------



## babydreams82 (Jul 6, 2011)

id say go for transfer or freeze remaining .. ull regret it later on in life i know i would xx


----------



## frazermic (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for the reply's I have decide to do FET with the clinic, So i have to do it in the next 2 months that way they wont charge me the storage fees that were due in Feb 2012. Then I will start afresh at another clinic that seems to have good results.


----------



## hopepaige (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Frazemic.  Congrats love on such a wonderful decision... Such exciting times. I no I'm so excited and scared  to being trying again. Fresh didn't work so seeing her on ff how so many ladies have gottne there BFP for FET makes it so more positive  2012 is gonna be our year ^Pray^  when r u thinkin of starting?


----------



## velma99 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Frazermic,

Good luck with the FET.  I read your posts with interests as I have one frozen embrio after a fresh cycle which was successful and resulted in my son.  The clinic wanted to charge me storage as well and I was unsure like you what to do.  I have also decided to go for FET after the nurse at my GP's clinic told me about her son and his wife.  They had 3 ivfs all bfn and had one frostie left.  They did not have much hope but decided to give it a chance as they had no more money left to do ivf.  They got a bfp and had a healthy baby girl.  I hope this story gives you hope as it has done me.  It seems to me  that no one knows why sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't so it is definately worth a go.

Good luck and best wishes,

Velma


----------

